# Brake Calipers



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

I was wondering how hard it would to paint the brake calipers on a 99 Sentra SE, if anyone has done that or knows how i would like some help. And would it through my alignment off or anything by taking off all the tires and stuff. i realize this is a pretty ghetto way of doing it but it looks sweet. I was think red like the porsches. Thanks 
steve


----------



## OzPunk (Jan 8, 2003)

It isn't hard to paint your calipers, just put it on jacks take off the tires one at a time or whatever and put em back on when you're done. One guy I know just painted the calipers on his Prelude with the wheels still on out in the parking lot. I wouldn't do it that way, cause it would suck ass to drip paint on your rims. Also, I would reccomend the G2 caliper paint kit. Yeah, it costs a lot more than a bottle of Testors model paint, but it will also last forever. Check out this link for all the details.
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november01/g2.shtml


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks for the help but if i didn't use the g2 kit what is the other way to do it? Do i just take off the wheels and then use model paint and apply it and wait untill it dries completely before i drive again? I'm just making sure i do everything right because i dont want to mess this up. Thanks
Steve


----------



## OzPunk (Jan 8, 2003)

Well, the guy with the Prelude I mentioned before used red model paint and a brush he got at the hobby shop. It took him a few hours to paint the front calipers and he let them dry overnight. The problem with using model paint is that your brake calipers get very hot, (just touch them after an extended bout of driving and you'll see what I mean), and model paint is not designed to withstand those kind of temperatures. It will look good for a while but will peel and fade with time, and it could even possibly melt completely and run down onto your rotors and pads which would be very bad. The G2 paint is specifically designed to adhere to metal surfaces and withstand temperatures in excess of 900 degrees. There are also other brands of paint designed for the same purpose that any performance shop should carry. If you check out the link in my last message you can see how it should be done, i.e. taking the wheels off. But, like I said you can lay down next to your car and paint them with the wheels still on, just be sure not to drip any where it shouldn't go.


----------



## aztecred92 (Jun 17, 2002)

Folia Tec also sells a specialized brake laquer similar to the G2's. I used Folia Tec's laquer to paint my calipers/torque members when I upgraded to the AD22VF's. It's been a couple of months and they still look great.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

There are epoxy paints available from Eastwood that will withstand typical brake temperatures though color selection isn't great.


----------

